# Up in Smoke North Iowa BBQ Bash



## steve (Jul 9, 2005)

http://www.globegazette.com/bbq/home/


----------



## meathead (Aug 6, 2005)

Got a good one in Nebraska the end of this month , BBQ Championship of Nebraska http://www.gobs.org/


----------



## pg (Mar 8, 2006)

Any Colorado folks here? Huge BBQ event in Frisco June 23rd & 24th. Lot of Big guys at this competition, but all BBQ levels are welcome. You can find out more at www.frisco.com, go to events. 

thegozzzz


----------

